# mother cuando reinicia no bootea por el DD



## Electroshifo (Jul 22, 2011)

tengo una mother board p4m800pro-m no me deja instalar w-xp 
me copia el sistema de instalacion y cuand reinicia no bootea por el DD.
que puedo hacer?????


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 22, 2011)

Electroshifo dijo:


> tengo una mother board p4m800pro-m no me deja instalar w-xp
> me copia el sistema de instalacion y cuand reinicia no bootea por el DD.
> que puedo hacer?????



 Eres novato en el Foro, verdad? 

Mira, para no dejarte solo con tu pregunta, quiero decirte que se acostumbra, *al pedir ayuda*, ver si no hay otro tema como este tratado antes; se acostumbra no titular el tema con *necesito ayuda* y se acostumbra *poner todos los antecedentes posibles* para que quienes intenten ayudar, se hagan una buena idea y puedan aplicar su propia experiencia o al menos darte una idea de lo que creamos te pueda servir 

Déjame saber algo: Tu sabes de éstas cosas de computadoras y formatear?? lo has hecho antes y tienes experiencia?? 

Te lo consulto pues te falta indicar algunas cosas características de problemas en placa o problemas de la RAM o problemas de HDD... 

Y por último, si ya se solucionó, se espera que indiques cómo lo hiciste, *ya que abriste un tema nuevo*, para que otros lectores del tema aprendan de tu experiencia, igualito que tu quieres aprender de la nuestra 

Pórtate como un caballero y termina lo que empesaste


----------



## Electroshifo (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey Data siii mas o menos se algo de lo que es hardware *soy graduado de nivel superior en infomatica* y tengo unos papelitos de Electronica pero soy nuevo en este foros y gracias por el consejo man, he hecho miles de pruebas como las de memorias, de discos duros, etc, eh incluso he probado HDD SATA y IDE pues la board presenta 2 SATA y he probado memorias de los dos tipos pues tambien pueden usar DDR1-DDR2....
Tengo dudas de la Bios pero me es imposible hacer la prueba pues no tengo una bios de esta MB y quise saber si en este foros que esta muy bueno, me podian ayudar man pues por eso estoy aquí.....
De todos modos si a alguien le ha pasdo algo parecido 
Se lo voy ha agradecer


----------



## fsola (Jul 28, 2011)

Si puedes sacar unas fotos de la BIOS tal y como la tienes ahora seguro que podemos ayudarte.

Me refiero a la configuración que se muestra en pantalla.

Saludos


----------



## DATAGENIUS (Jul 28, 2011)

Electroshifo dijo:


> tengo una mother board p4m800pro-m no me deja instalar w-xp
> me copia el sistema de instalacion y cuand reinicia no bootea por el DD.
> que puedo hacer?????



 Vamos por parte. Tu dices:

*me copia el sistema de instalación*: ¿qué es para ti el sistema de instalación? 

 La carga de Windows XP comienza cargando *al HDD* los archivos de instalación y controladores esenciales. Si llegas a esta parte, tienes contacto con tu disco.
Cuando termina la carga de éstos archivos se reinicia y al partir, según como esté configurado en la BIOS, se determina con qué dispositivo va a arrancar. Chequea esto y dinos en qué orden de prioridad están configuradas las unidades.

*cuando reinicia no bootea por el HDD*: Si hay problemas con el disco, aparece un reclamo así como *NO DISK BOOT FAILURE* (o similar) Si no aparece este mensaje, puede ser otro el problema.

No nos has dicho la antiguedad de tu Placa Madre, puede tener una pila en mal estado y deberás recambiarla, es la pila CR2032.

Por último, deja todos los datos de la máquina con la que estás trabajando pues *no somos adivinos*.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

No sera que cuando se reincia presionas una tecla? eso te hace que botee de nuevo del CD, solo se hace eso la primera vez las otras ya no


----------



## Electroshifo (Jul 29, 2011)

Ey genius lo del bios no es pues eh configurado para que bootee por el disco duro pero nada, ademas le he puesto una pila nueva y me guarda la config de la bios, ayer me di cuenta que probe con un disco duro SATA con un Windows-7 que me empieza a cargar el SO pero antes de cargar completamente se me reinicia la PC puede ser que sea por los controladores o conflicto con el bus de las memorias que es a 400MHz, otra cosa la logica me dice que si carga el CD-IDE me debe cargar por el DD-IDE tambien, ehh no es así ??? ahh pero esta board no ya me tiene loco eh buscado en internet y nadie sabe nada, incluso podria probar con SO de otra biostar P4m800-pro V1.0 pues tambien la última prueba que me queda por hacer...
....Si alguien tiene alguna otra prueba que hacer....
Se lo puedo agradecer...


Datos 
Procesador Celeron 3.06GHz
512DDr-400Bus
HDD 160Gb Seagate SATA
HDD  80Gb Maxtor SATA
HDD 40Gb Maxtor Ide
Quemador DVD Lite On 

Para mas Info he probado con cada uno de estos DD y nada...
Eh incluso con otras memorias tambien...
Y porsupuesto otros CDs...
Ah otra pregunta soportara W-7 para probar tambien...
 Saludos


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Amigo *Electroshifo*, por mas graduado y titulos que tengas si no pones claramente la información debemos adivinar, te queremos ayudar, pero para eso debes poner claramente la información.


> que me empieza a cargar el SO pero antes de cargar completamente se me reinicia la PC


En esto debes ser claro, hay una primera etapa en la que carga *en RAM* los controladores de dispositivos para proceder, posteriormente, *a la grabacion* en el disco rigido del equipo, pero lo *PRIMERO* que hace es cargar en RAM drivers de dispositivos... lo que sigue es la eleccion de disco o particion (detectadadas por la carga de controladores) donde vas a instalar Windows.
Una vez elegida la particion o disco, comienza el formateo y copia de info al disco rigido, esta es la etapa basada en DOS (por decir algo), viene un reseteo de sistema y comienza la segunda etapa.

Apelando a tu amplia formacion, podrias por favor decirnos *CONCRETAMENTE*, en que parte se produce el fenomeno que te aflige?
Gracias.

.-


----------



## Electroshifo (Jul 29, 2011)

hey fernand estas en lo claro pero en esa misma parte despues de que fomatea, particiona, etc
copia la instalacion del CD hacia el DD y hay entonces reinicia la PC y Bootea por el DD....
Ya estas claro amigo???
dame alguna otra forma de engañar la MB de forma fácil..
ahh cuento con otra PC si te sirve de algo no de la misma marca ni fabricante pero para que pienses mas... 
Te lo agradezco man


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Para mí no es claro aún, pero haciendo un esfuerzo llego a sospechar lo que quieres decir.

*Haz una sola prueba, pero hazla.*

Entiendo que haz elegido el disco o particion y que ha continuado la instalacion del sistema, simplemente que cuando re-inicia ya no arranca desde el disco rigido.
Solo responde si o no

Respuesta si: ( entiendase que no arranca desde el disco rigido)
Creo que sabes lo suficiente para no dejarte engañar con el tema de secuencia de booteo.
Entonces, si se completo la etapa de copia en disco de los archivos necesarios para seguir en la segunda etapa y el disco rigido no bootea, hay una simple prueba a hacer.... sacas el disco y lo conectas en tu otra PC y te fijas si bootea, no importa si completa la instalacion, solo si bootea y quiere intentar seguir la instalacion.

Si bootea:
La razon es la secuencia de boot en el BIOS

Si no bootea:
El disco esta perfecto pero no tiene activa la particion, esto solo se da en escenarios donde hay mas discos conectados o dispositivos USB, la solucion es tan facil como eliminar particiones y recrearlas.

.-


----------



## Electroshifo (Jul 29, 2011)

Siii
Mas menos sabes lo mismo que yo y tienes las mismas dudas
ya lo hice y sabes que nada me levanta en la otra PC pero en esa no!!
Tengo un adaptador de IDE - SATA !!de datos!! y tampoco sabes lo que me parece, que logicamente mi BIOS esta mariada hoy probare haciendole un lavado de cerebro y mañana te digo ¿estas de acuerdo? Si
Ok 

Ahh la prueba del adaptador es por si la BIOS estuviera tan desactualizada que no detectara el controlador del DD SATA que es poco probable pero bueno la electronica es complicada


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Bien, siguiendo el hilo de la conversacion, ya esta aislada la causa.

Setear la secuencia de boot en el BIOS lo tienes claro verdad? si es así, solo intenta una ultima cosa.

1) Saca la pila del mother.
2) Puentea durante 30 segundos los pines de ClrCMOS
3) Vuelve los pines a su lugar por default
4) Coloca de vuelta la pila
5) Configura el BIOS

Si con esto no da resultado intenta un "Flasheo" de BIOS.
.-


----------



## Electroshifo (Sep 29, 2011)

Gracias por la cope era la bios


----------



## biker2k3 (Sep 29, 2011)

Usa otro disco de instalacion


----------

